# Nothing better



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Nothing better than having a pizza and reo for lunch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (2/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Nothing better than having a pizza and reo for lunch



I never had a Reo for lunch, can you please describe the taste?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

johan said:


> I never had a Reo for lunch, can you please describe the taste?


Its fruite loops and all i can say is its rich and full of flavour with the pizza makes it pop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Nothing better than having a pizza and reo for lunch


Nooooo don't eat the reo! You just got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nooooo don't eat the reo! You just got it!


Hahaha ok i wont eat it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Hahaha ok i wont eat it


I must swing by sometime to see it in action! Now you can stop reaching for/ perving mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I must swing by sometime to see it in action! Now you can stop reaching for/ perving mine


Hahah i cannot help it urs is pink and i love pink underwar yesh put a new coil on 12 wraps 1.2 oms and all i can say is flavour is like a dream on this thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Hahah i cannot help it urs is pink and i love pink underwar yesh put a new coil on 12 wraps 1.2 oms and all i can say is flavour is like a dream on this thing


Awesome  what size mandrel are you wrapping around?


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome  what size mandrel are you wrapping around?


28 i believe is the right answer


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> 28 i believe is the right answer


That's the thickness of the wire you have. But when you wrapped it to make the coil, what did you wrap it around?


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> That's the thickness of the wire you have. But when you wrapped it to make the coil, what did you wrap it around?


A small screwdriver #tinny haha so i tried small going to use a biger one at a later stage


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> A small screwdriver #tinny haha so i tried small going to use a biger one at a later stage


Hardware stores sell little screwdriver kits that have an assortment of sizes in one box. Ranging from 1mm to 3mm. They sell for around 30 bucks or so but the use you get out of them is 500 times the actual value. 

If you're curious to see the coils and wicking that others have done, have a look at the reomiser 2 thread : 
http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/1596/


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hardware stores sell little screwdriver kits that have an assortment of sizes in one box. Ranging from 1mm to 3mm. They sell for around 30 bucks or so but the use you get out of them is 500 times the actual value.
> 
> If you're curious to see the coils and wicking that others have done, have a look at the reomiser 2 thread :
> http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/1596/


Thanks mr i will def have a shweet little lookseee i am keen to build its so fast and easy and it just feel so much better than going to a shop ans buying one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (2/3/15)

The flavors of my juices taste the best when I have coffee and Reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (3/3/15)

Haha i enjoy a coffee when i vape brings out the flavour


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Nothing better than having a pizza and reo for lunch



Feel like Pizza now!! Yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (3/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> Feel like Pizza now!! Yummy


Haha bedford has no power sooo stuck at work bored


----------

